# Long hair on paws



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

The hair on Merlins paws is quite long and gets really wet and dirty when he's been out in our garden or on his walks. 
Have walked him on the pavement to see if that wears the hairs down but they're quite long - about 1 cm growth from his pads. 

Should I try and cut the hair or just leave it ?

It doesn't bother him but he is getting aggressive when I try and dry them when he comes in from the garden. 

Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah you will meed to cut them as the will get very matted and can trap dirt giving him soar paws.

just trim them so you can see the pad doesnt need to be perfect.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It can get really clogged with dirt, and in winter ends up freezing as they walk. Try a Groomers Aqua sorb, a shami leather type towel which really soaks up water, I try and gentle squeeze rather than rub as rubbing just sends you down the mat route. Great at bath time it just absorbs all the excess water. I think it was £5 from Pets at Home x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep they need a trim by the sounds of things ... 

I trim my girls paws and check them all the time as things can get stuck in paws and cause much pain and infections too ..


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

What do I cut them with ??
Don't think he'll let cut them with scissors and the only other things I've got is hair clippers I cut my husbands hair with - they are new ones so are really small and probably be easier to use.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You could try a pair of bull-nosed scissors. These have a rounded end so if you do jab the pad by mistake, it won't cause any distress.

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/89/roseline-4---bull-nosed-scissors-86345


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have been trying to do Millie's as she has quite a thick coat and her legs and feet matt more than Daisy's. However, she wont let me near them so despite doing all grooming myself she is off to a local groomer on Thursday to have them checked over and trimmed properly (presuming the groomer will have more luck than me!). It has been made worse by the wet weather.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah the wet weather has not helped. It seems every time Merlin goes into the garden I have to dry his paws when he comes in and he's getting fed up with it now. 
That's why I thought I'd give his paws a trim - his hair is so long on his paws that you can't even see his pads.
Can't see him letting me cut them tho but will have a try tomorrow.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Try doing it when he is sleeping. get him used to you touching his paws firzt so you know if he will flinch. the more you touch his paws the less it should bother him. 

if he wont let you then you should think about getting him to a groomer fir a paw trim. some groomers will do spetal deals for just wee jobs like that.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

I would simply trim around his paws while he is standing. I know that will work!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

WELL !! Have tried to cut the hair around Merlins pads and on his paws but no joy.... He just won't hold still just keeps struggling and constantly biting us. 
I will keep trying but don't hold out much hope. 
Any other ideas to help me would be appreciated.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

do it when he is SOOOOO tired! play with him for a good long time...then have him sit with you on the couch and have a go....get him used to you playing with his paws...we played with Lady's all the time, when she was little, she hated it at first. but now I can separate her "toes" if I need to without issue...it is just getting them used to it...and it helps so much if they are tired.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Managed to trim a small amount after he had been running around the garden and he had a toy to chew on instead of my fingers. 
Will have to try this again and again until he gets used to it. 
He is so fidgety tho...doesn't like being brushed either so that's another thing I'll have to tackle.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you get help. Someone to distract him. If ever I do a really tricky area I get someone to come and make a gentle fuss of Millie and feed little titbits at the same time. Amazing how the distraction method works.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

My son helps me a lot with Merlin so we have tried different methods to distract him but he's too bouncy and wriggly for us. We both sit with him as suggested and touch his paws but he just keeps biting our hands. 
Managed to cut a bit off his front paws so I'll just have to keep trying, hopefully he will gradually let us. 
He doesn't like being brushed either but again it's just going to be perseverance and a lot of patience.
His hair is quite long already for a 13 week old pup - I didn't think it would be yet but it must be an inch and an half long on his head and the rest of his body. 
I'm dreading when the time comes for him to be cut 
Is there an actual age for his first cut or will that depend how long his hair gets ???


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

hi 
ive noticed Millie's are similar for 7half weeks old.... i keep touching her pads while i have her on my knee in the hope i can get her used to me touching them ready for when i need to have a go at trimming.... thank you for the thread


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like we're going to have to do a lot of trimming  
Fluffy puppies


----------

